# Shamrockitude



## blazeno.8 (Mar 7, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 7, 2008)

So, so beautiful!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 8, 2008)

yay for the irish! your skin looks so smooth and i love the green!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 8, 2008)

that's a great look! I like it


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Mar 8, 2008)

Stunning!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 8, 2008)

love it!!


----------



## runninggirl05 (Mar 8, 2008)

i love that uv got headphons on while doing your makeup! lol i always have the music on doing mine and it honestly takes me an extra 45 mins. cuase im dancing too much!! 

but i LOVE the look.. get ready to become IRISH!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 8, 2008)

^ yeah, I was listening to Youtube music videos so sometimes I wanted to watch those too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the way, thanks guys!  If any of you decide to try it, be sure to let me see how it turns out!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_yay for the irish! your skin looks so smooth and i love the green!_

 
Thanks, I used Hyper Real and MSFN.  I think what makes it look smooth is the MSFN and a buffer brush though.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 9, 2008)

Great tutorial!  Very pretty, as well!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 9, 2008)

Fantastic job, love it !1


----------



## anjdes (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow that looks great!Thanks for the tute!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 30, 2008)

just lovely!


----------



## BarbaraM (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks for the tut !! you have the same face that my doll when i was a child...: )


----------



## Brittni (Mar 30, 2008)

That lip color is gorgeousssssss on you


----------

